# Fragen zur Fischerprüfung in Hessen



## Mihah (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute:

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und auch was das Angeln  betrifft. Habe mich auch bereits selbst,  was die Fischerprüfung betrifft, etwas schlau gemacht. Tatsache ist ja,  dass in Hessen, um an den Fischereischein zu gelangen, a) der  Vorbereitungslehrgang und b) die Fischerprüfung beides Pflicht sind.

Meine  eigentliche Frage ist die. Mein Sohn wird im Sommer 12 Jahre alt. Wenn  ich es richtig verstanden habe, braucht mein Sohn bis zum alter von 14  Jahren keine Prüfung abzulegen. Kann aber einen Jugendfischereischein  bis zum alter von 14 Jahren ohne Prüfung erwerben mit dem er angeln  darf, nicht alleine, aber zusammen mit einem Erwachsenen (>=14 Jahre)  der/die einen regulären Fischereischein erworben hat. Ab dem alter von  14 Jahren würde mein Sohn auch eine Prüfung ablegen müssen um den  regulären Fischereischein zu erhalten. Dies ist verständlich.

Was  ich gerne wissen würde ist ob mein Sohn dann, ab 14, auch dann noch den  Vorbereitungslehrgang machen muss oder ob es für ihn dann reicht nur die  Prüfung zu machen?

Die Frage die sich für mich stellt ist die, ob ich nun den Vorbereitungslehrgang + Prüfung alleine mache oder  zusammen mit meinem Sohn? Wenn ich jetzt den Fischereischein erwerbe  (Vorbereitungslehrgang + Prüfung) und die nächsten 2 Jahre (bis mein  Sohn 14 ist) mit Ihm angeln fahre wird er sich mit der Thematik "Angeln", "Fischkunde", "Gewässer" usw.  genügend beschäftigen und sich ausreichend Wissen aneignen. Eine Prüfung nach 2  Jahren, zwecks Überprüfung des Wissenstandes kann ich nachvollziehen  allerdings einen Vorbereitungslehrgang nach 2 Jahren halte ich  eigentlich dann, zu dem Zeitpunkt, für überflüssig. Wenn er jedoch auch dann noch den  Vorbereitungslehrgang machen muss kann er Ihn auch jetzt mit mir  zusammen machen und jetzt die Prüfung ablegen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mich etwas verständlich bei dem Sachverhalt ausdrücken.

Viele Grüsse
Mihah


----------



## Würmchenbader (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hallo Mihah, herzlich willkommen hier im Board.
Schau mal hier ab § 25. Da steht eigentlich alles genau drin.

www.rv.hessenrecht.hessen.de/jportal/portal/t/kcb/page/bshesprod.psml?doc.hl=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGHE1990rahmen%3Ajuris-lr00&documentnumber=1&numberofresults=68&showdoccase=1&doc.part=X&paramfromHL=true#jlr-FischGHE1990V4G4

LG
Würmchenbader


----------



## Mihah (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hallo Würmchenbader:

Erstmal Danke für die Nachricht und den interessanten Link den du gepostet hast.

Ich habe mir den Paragraphen durchgelesen. Unter §26 Abs. 3 steht 

".....In der Prüfungsordnung ist die Zulassung zur Fischerprüfung von der Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang abhängig zu machen."

Hier ist wohl klar geregelt, dass der Vorbereitungslehrgang einer der Vorraussetzungen ist um an der Prüfung teilzunehmen. Ich weiss auch das Gesetze keine Ausnahmen zulassen aber ich werde trotzdem mal morgen bei meiner Fischereibehörde nachfragen und dann hier berichten.

Nochmals Danke für die Antwort!

Viele Grüsse
Mihah


----------



## daoxxnsepp (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Das Nachfragen kannst du dir sparen, es muss ein Vorbereitungslehrgang gemacht werden - egal wie lange dein Sohn Jungfischer ist oder nicht.

Aber warum soll dein Sohn denn schon mit 14 die Prüfung machen? 
Lass ihn doch bis zum 18Lebensjahr in der Jugendgruppe - da sind auch die Beiträge und Kartenbeiträge viel günstiger.


----------



## Mihah (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hallo Leute!

Wie versprochen habe ich heute bei unserer zuständigen Fischereibehörde angerufen. Wie bereits erwartet hat sich folgendes bestätigt.

1. Vorbereitungslehrgang muss absolviert werden, egal wie lange mein Sohn mit dem Jugendfischereischein, maximal bis 16Jahre, angelt.

2. Ab 16 Jahre, muss man einen richtigen Angelschein erwerben

3. Erst ab 14 Jahren, kann man einen richtigen Angelschein erwerben

4. Mein Sohn kann jetzt schon den Vorbereitungslehrgang + Prüfung machen, bekommt aber den richtigen Angelschein erst mit 14 (siehe Punkt 3) ausgestellt. Er Kann aber bis dahin ganz normal angeln mit dem Jugendfischereischein.

Ich denke das mit dem richtigen Angelschein ab 14 Jahren hängt damit zusammen, da man erst ab 14 ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis ausgestellt bekommt.

Ich entscheide mich für Punkt 4, dann haben wir beide es hinter uns und nach 2 Jahren, ist es eine reine Formalität um für Ihn den richtigen Schein zu erwerben.

Viele Grüsse
mihah


----------



## Würmchenbader (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Lerngang sowie in der anschließenden Prüfung.
LG


----------

